# cyclogest.where to put it?



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

lol. sorry for this, but has anyone found it better to use it a certain way?
have been reading instructions and it says you can use the pessaries in vagina or rectum.
is it more successful one way, ore more comfortable? 
many thanks and best wishes
rosina xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I prefer using them via the back door but they do make my botty burp  

I've tried them via the front door but it leaves me sticky and itchy  

I don't think one way is any better than the other - -just down to personal preference


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

I personally preferred the err umm "back door".  Just seemed a lot less messy and stayed where I put it-if you know what I mean......


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thankyou girls lol, 
i had iui 2 years ago and didnt know there was a choice of where to put it, i would prefer the back door as it would be less messy, i just wondered if anyone had any other benefits etc. 
many thanks for your replies, me thinks i shall use back door also. 
good luck to you and best of wishes
rosina xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes - I agree with Murtle and thirty six - back door much less leakage  . Though at first I did alternate, going for the 'front' at night - just in case they made you sore at all. BUt got fed up of leakage and there was no soreness so stayed with the back . . . . 

Have you had them before - this is my first time of using them - currently on 2ww, and they have definitely made my (.)(.) tender !! 

Clarabelle


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hiya all,

I used them in the 'front' & used panty liners all the way through. They were a bit gooey, but I found there was no other side affects. But it is personal preference.

Good luck!

Liz
x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

had them before 2 years ago, but to be honest, i dont remember much about it all. i do know the nasal spray gave me dreadful headaches, just found out im quite ripe and ready..... 1 more injection today. then pregnyl wed and basting for friday    heres hoping. 
one thing though, ive been taking boots wellwoman and drinking a glasss atleast of pineapple juice and whe n i had my scan, he said my endometrium looks perfect, the best he has seen for this treatment, it could be coincidence.......... or not!!!! 
good luck clarabell, try not to lose the plot while you wait. 
sorry to hear of m/c liz    your diary was one that i followed, hope you and dh are ok. and your mums not misbehaving to much    you could try detention if she gets out of hand 
best of luck to you all
  
love rosina xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi rosielee

i started using them in the back passage but bloated up terribly. I thought it was just the IUI that had done this but when i phoned the clinic they suggested changing and inserting the pessaries vaginally - so i did and the tummy started going down...

xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

oooooooooh,   i have enough bad tummys at the best of time. urgh, glad you told me that. 
i will ask his advice on it i think, see if he can explain what causes bloating etc.
having pregnyl tonight,  
didnt sleep at all last night as it was all going around in my head. god, if im like this at the news of basting i dont know how ill get through 2ww  
oh well, small price to pay if it works hey
best of luck hopeful, when do you test?
love rosina xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Rosina,

none of this is nice is it?!

I tested negative on 19th March and am now waiting to go for IVF in May/June... Can't believe how much the whole process affected me though. Just enjoying being myself at the moment. When i read messages from others in the middle of their treatment, i can relate so much to how all-encompassing it is.

So... for me its all a bit of a waiting game at the moment. (So enjoying my wine again!)

When are you testing??
xxxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry to hear of your negative hopeful  . tough going isnt it. 
still, thank god for ff. hope your ok, and yes i agree........... wine is GREAT!!! lol.
i miss it so much . 
fingers crossed for ivf. 
i have just posted my 1st day of my 2ww diary as i have so much going through my brain i had to do something. getting basted tomorrow, and i cant get it out of my head. 
so i supose i can test any time after 21st april, he will tell me tom though im sure .
thanks for your replies ladies, its always so nice when someone takes time out to read and reply.
wishing you all the very best of luck in your journey, however far you have got

love rosina xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Rosina,

Good luck. Hope it all goes well for you tmrw. Will be thinking of you. what time? Are you taking any time off work over the next few days?

    

Keep us updated hun... would be good to hear of your progress and how you get on with the 2ww. Will go and read your diary now...
xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

been and done now hopeful, thanks for kind posts, just off to diary now for an update, feel ok. back to work tom,    but im in charge, so il get everyone else to do awkward stuff..........everyone knows at work, so they all want to help  
thanks again, sorry tohear of your bfn.
and all the very best in the future
goodluck hun
rosina xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh well done you Rosina!

Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable. Now just the waiting game eh? Although it can be hardest part. Sure you'll be fine, and here's hoping for a really big fat hardcore positive for you!!!!

xxxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

awww hun, thanks xxx
just finished work , feel ok. dreading next 2 weeks. analysing every tiny thing my body does. i will just have to get a grip if i start to lose the plot lol.

xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, i know what you mean. I've just got AF - keep thinking maybe it isn't as its more brown than red!!! so i feel like i'm reading everything into it too.... 

relax and have a nice evening...


I'm just in the middle of an argument with DP (ho hum... bloody hormones!)... hopefully we can sort it out before the end of the evening!!!

hugs
xxx


----------

